# rod building



## ROTCfisher (Nov 19, 2008)

hey all. ive been thinking about maybe getting into building rods during the colder months and i was wondering if anyone could share advice on what tools a beginner needs to get started. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's not hard to get started....
A hand turner, (even a cardboard box would do, the rod components, rod finish and epoxy, thread, alcohol burner, little cheap hobby paint brushes, small plastic cups for mixing, patience) to name a few starting things


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would reccommend Tom Kirkmans book, It really helped me out.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Feb 21-22 There will be a Rod Building Expo in High Point NC

Go to rodbuilding.org top of list on left
there will be basic and advanced rod building demonstrations both days that are free with your entry fee $10.00. also dealers from all over will be there


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Junkman you gonna be at the show?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ROTCfisher said:


> hey all. ive been thinking about maybe getting into building rods during the colder months and i was wondering if anyone could share advice on what tools a beginner needs to get started. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Go here first:

http://www.mudhole.com

Order their free catalog. There is tutorial in the front of the catalog that explains most of it. Then, you can go through the catalog and see what the different components are. It's pretty simple, actually. Obviously, there are some things that are "nice to have", such as a dryer motor, wrapper, etc., and some are essential (reel seat, guides, grips, blank, thread, butt cap, epoxy, etc.) Start out with just a plain simple wrap (what I am doing) and then you can branch out from there once you think you are ready. It's easier than it appears.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tacpayne said:


> I would reccommend Tom Kirkmans book, It really helped me out.


...ten rods later... Outstanding book! It's a lot cheaper to get started than you realize. I do all my work by hand - wrapping, drying, fancy wraps too... No need for any "power tools" at this stage of the game...

Sandcrab


----------



## ROTCfisher (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks very much for all the information


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Gilly YES!-YES! Again this year I love that show. Will be at the Radison


----------



## King Cod (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rod Building Book*

I just ordered the Tom Kirkmans book @ Amazon and it was $14.60 including shipping. I figure I can learn repair as well.


----------

